# Surge has vanished from my map



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

The red areas on the map have been gone for a week now.

I notice I end up getting paid 2-3 times a day for surges, but it's a surprise because there was no indication I was in a surge area.

Now I don't chase surges or even care if they exist. It's the change in the app display I am questioning.

What's Uber doing now ?


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Irrelevant now because we set our own rate. My map shows "busy" areas (SF Bay), but I have my own surge set all day regardless where I am located. Between setting our own rate and Drive Pass, no need for surge.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Hmmmmm.......we don't have that option here.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> Hmmmmm.......we don't have that option here.


Hope you get it soon. Perhaps you are seeing the initial setup for it. It may finally make the ratings relevant. Now a 4.98 rated driver in a newer, spacious car can charge more than a 4.0 rated driver in a Prius.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Surge has been amazing in my market. Even middle of the week it has it late afternoon through the evening.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> The red areas on the map have been gone for a week now.
> 
> I notice I end up getting paid 2-3 times a day for surges, but it's a surprise because there was no indication I was in a surge area.
> 
> ...


They have no f ing idea. The app is trash and they fired the people who fix it.

Have you tried uninstalling and then reinstalling?


----------

